# NRS Splash Pants and Hydroskin for sale



## Marty Schlein

I have for sale 1- NRS splash pants size Small good shape clean no tears clean. $35.00
1- NRS Hydroskin Titanium Neoprene Shirt Size Medium tho it fits a small not a medium it is clean and ready to use $25.00. Take both for $50.00 I will mail them FOR COST I would guess about 12 bucks or pick up in Carbondale


----------



## yesimapirate

back off! they're mine!


...hopefully


----------



## Marty Schlein

yesimapirate said:


> back off! they're mine!
> 
> 
> ...hopefully


They are yours!


----------



## [email protected]_Shad0w!

Too bad these wouldn't fit me! I would be all over this!


----------



## Marty Schlein

The pants and Shirt have sold 
Thanks


----------

